# Pics of Speedy



## TheSnidr (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey!
I've had my tortoise for thirteen years now.

We got him as a half-year-old.
After being ours for a year, my family was getting tired of him - they frequently forgot to feed him, and he spent most of the time sleeping in his box.
My parents said that they'd give him away - we weren't able to care for such an animal. I wanted to prove them wrong, and I have cared for him ever since. I was 7 at the time.

Now, since I live in Norway, where tortoises are extremely rare (mainly because they're illegal), it's hard to get him to a health check. Other than a small nosebleed some time ago, I haven't noticed any signs of bad health, he's active and eats more than ever.

I know it isn't easy to see a tortoise's health through a picture, but at least you can see his shell and jaw.
His shell is perfect in my eyes, but then again, he's the only tortoise I've seen (in real life that is). His lower jaw is growing faster than his upper jaw. We've filed it down once before, but it's grown out again. Gonna do it again soon.

Enough talking, here are the pictures:





















He _really_ doesn't like being upside down...









I mentioned tortoises are illegal in Norway. However, to some people (like us) it's legal. Due to allergic reactions to other animals, tortoises and goldfish are the only animals we can keep. And goldfish aren't that exciting.


*Oh, an here you can see him in action!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzxLfIELc40


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice pics. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 6, 2010)

I am glad you are committed to taking good care of your Speedy.

Is he still running around as fast as a little rocket?

Has he enjoyed his time by the ocean with your family?


----------



## Isa (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww Speedy is adorable . It is really nice of you to take care of him! My Herman had the same problem than your toroise with his beak (his lower lip is bigger than the upper one). What you could do is feed Speedy on a piece of slate  I am sure it will help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2010)

Also, besides what Isa has said, after you've filed down the beak so that it is a more normal shape, then make him take actual bites off the food instead of cutting it up for him. In the wild they keep their beaks in shape by eating off rough surfaces and actually biting off the food from the stem or plant.

I am sending you many, many kudos, congratulations, much respect, lots of praise, an awesome thumbs up for a good job well done!!!! Good for you to prove your family wrong about caring for the tortoise. He's great!!! and so are you.


----------



## channy (Jul 6, 2010)

he has an amazing shell! lovely pics!


----------



## TheSnidr (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for comments!
Yeah, he's still running around, with no worries at all!

I'm wondering though, if you could look at the back of his shell.
On the first pic (top-down), you'll see that it's wider on the back than in front.
On the third pic (side view) you'll see that the rear scutes slightly twist upwards.
Is this normal, is it a sign for something else (worse?), or simply and artistic set of genes?

In comparison, here's a random boettgeri pic I found on google:
http://www.worldofstock.com/slides/NAN7607.jpg


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2010)

He is very slightly deformed. Do you have him under a UVB light? What do you feed him? I'm thinking that the same thing that is causing his beak to grow like it is, is also causing the shell deformity.


----------



## TheSnidr (Jul 7, 2010)

He has UVB light, and is outside whenever possible (only in summer). During summer he mostly eats clover and dandelion, and during winter he eats iceberg lettuce, ruccola, fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 8, 2010)

Now that you have found the tortoiseforum, you can read through the "Food and Diet" section and the Mediterranean (Hermanns) section, where you will find many threads that deal with optimum care and feeding procedures that will help Speedy be the best and healthiest tortoise he can be. 

I would think that lighting would be a bit of a challenge in the wintertime in Norway? Lighting is a huge factor in healthy shell growth.


----------

